# Trouble with Forever Classic transfer paper!!



## zehrillia (Sep 12, 2008)

Hi - I am new to the t-shirt transfer world. I have successfully used the Forever Dark laser paper and contour cut it with the Roland and loved it but when it came to the Forever Universal I just can't make it work!! I followed the instructions and the image will just not lift off of the paper. The instructions I have said to mirror print & heat press it at 200 degress high pressure for 10-15 seconds - let cool and remove the paper backing - but when I am done the transfer has not attached itself to the shirt and lifts off with the paper! What am I doing wrong??


----------



## bern (Feb 14, 2007)

zehrillia said:


> Hi - I am new to the t-shirt transfer world. I have successfully used the Forever Dark laser paper and contour cut it with the Roland and loved it but when it came to the Forever Universal I just can't make it work!! I followed the instructions and the image will just not lift off of the paper. The instructions I have said to mirror print & heat press it at 200 degress high pressure for 10-15 seconds - let cool and remove the paper backing - but when I am done the transfer has not attached itself to the shirt and lifts off with the paper! What am I doing wrong??


Hi , I have not used that transfer paper and I do not know what you have your heat press set to Farenheit or Celcius but are you pressing at 200 degrees Celsius ?, that equals approx 390 Degrees Farenheit . When I did a search for that paper on the web , the first page that I found warns that the video shown using this paper has the heat press set to 200 Degrees Celsius . 

Hope you get it sorted


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

I use the Forever Classic Universal often. It presses like most transfer papers.
Face down, heavy pressure, 20 seconds, 200 degrees C (400 degress F)

When you peel, what do you see?
My best guess would be lack of pressure. Need heavy pressure!


----------



## Mflash (Mar 9, 2009)

Conde_David said:


> I use the Forever Classic Universal often. It presses like most transfer papers.
> Face down, heavy pressure, 20 seconds, 200 degrees C (400 degress F)
> 
> When you peel, what do you see?
> My best guess would be lack of pressure. Need heavy pressure!


Hi, I see you have used this paper quite a lot. We are thinking of buying some. Have you had any problems with this paper? Is it soft and does it wash well? Also very importantly is it light or heavy on the t-shirt once pressed? thanks! Mark


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

For color laser printers, I use both Forever classic universal and TechniPrint. Techniprint is made
in the USA with Forever from Germany. With the US Dollar being weak, I think the Techniprint is a better value. Happy to provide samples of each.

What printer?


----------



## Mflash (Mar 9, 2009)

Conde_David said:


> For color laser printers, I use both Forever classic universal and TechniPrint. Techniprint is made
> in the USA with Forever from Germany. With the US Dollar being weak, I think the Techniprint is a better value. Happy to provide samples of each.
> 
> What printer?


Hi David, Thanks for your quick reply. I have a hp inkjet printer. I think we usually get techniprint. we have had a supplier for ages, but they just got in a new batch, but it's come in totally different. Much thinner, the film when peeled crumples and sticks to itself!! A nightmare. That's why I'm looking for alternatives. a Sample would be great, but time is of the essence. I have a deadline.

Also have you tried the Inkjet Forever Classic? 

Cheers,

Mark


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

Forever Universal (oil or non-oil compatible) is quite thicker when compared to Forever Classic (for oil based laser printers only), but most non-oil compatible papers are anyway. (Techniprint should be more thicker compared to Neenah's Phototrans Plus. As for the original poster, light transfers should be "peeled hot".


----------



## sraufstok (Oct 24, 2015)

Hi, you have to take the paper after 5-10sec. It shoul be hot otherwise it will stick on the t-shirt.


----------

